# Photo album and video



## teamug (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi All

We have to prepare photo albums and a video ready for our 2 pinks for matching panel, but not really sure what we should put in here, I would be very grateful of any guidance any of you could give please also they are not babies or toddlers so advice for older children would be great.

Thank you


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We did a DVD tour of our house and the local park and car - with the emphasis on their new rooms. I don't know how old yours are, but for the DVD we included their transition toys in each room and did a sort of hide-and-seek game around the house with them. For each room we entered, we'd pan around until we found the toys, who were doing things like colouring at the table, cooking in the kitchen, etc. 

Similarly, for the photo album, we just had shots of us and the toys doing things around the house. We were reading stories to the toys in their beds, for example. 

We felt ridiculous doing it all and it's cringe-worthy watching it back, but I'm sure it helped


----------



## teamug (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Dandle bean - this is great, just what I needed, I love these ideas and will be using them, were you able to give the transition toys at panel ?

Thank you so much


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

If you get a unanimous yes at MP the you will be able to hand over the transition toy and DVD/photo album to the SWs who will pass them on asap.

We put her pink elephant in every shot we did, we toured the house and said a few words about each room in front of camera (so it wasn't just a voice), we then did the garden, the local park (us on the swings) and finally her bedroom were we read a bedtime story to her.

Our DVD lasted 8mins, 5mins was the story at the end. Even now she loves watching it, and we had the album out at bedtime tonight too.

If it helps I did a little instruction list on how to create a DVD if you are using a iPhone/iPad to film it...

0. Use DVD-R discs as these will be compatible with 99% of Bluray and DVD players
1. Film using iPhone/iPad
2. Edit films using Apple software / apps (iMovie is the best)
3. Transfer to PC using your normal USB cable and search for the iPhone under 'My Computer' OR just 'Sync' as usual
4. Download 'Freemake Video Converter' http://www.freemake.com/free_video_converter/
5. Open the program and add your video file
6. Put a blank DVD into the drive
7. Choose 'Burn to DVD' in the options on the 'Video Converter' software
8. Wait around 30mins for it to create your DVD!
9. Finished

I had very bad problems with Windows Movie Maker which made the video jump and skip and pixelate, the benefit of the above free software is that it converts the quicktime (iPhone) movie into a compatible format and also burns it to DVD in one hit.

/links


----------



## teamug (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We didn't do video's for either of ours , did an intro's book for our son, and intros talking photo album for our daughter, both times kept them very simple, we literally did us, the dogs,  obviously our son for our daughter, each room, only did names on doors of their rooms as we only did theirs rooms literally both times the week before they came. The garden and front of house, we didn't include any other family members or local areas at all, we wanted to keep them very simple and just concentrate on us and the house with no overload.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Another good tip is if you do a 'front of house' shot then add your car to the pic too, so that LO recognises it come intros time.


----------



## teamug (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------

